# My foray into Bandsaw sharpening



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes I realize this is probably an excursion into old thread(s). Thank you forum! :thumbsup:
I live in a rural area and NOone sells blades for my Delta 14-with riser- that are appropriate for what I need--so I have to drive 90miles :thumbdown: or go online to get blades. Seems the wood I cut is rather rough on blades. :yes:
I went online to explore sharpening and found several methods on home sharpening and tried a couple. Since I have a Dremel--those methods appealed most and Voila! I have sharp blades now and can make my thick Mesquite blanks--I don't have to push them now--the wood almost goes on its own.
Thinking now that I have enough blades to last quite a while.
Dave H


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds great. If you have the time, tools, and patience...why not.








 







.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave.. What were the sharpening sites you preferred? I'm in a similar situation and wouldn't mind giving it a try.
Thanks..Jon..


----------



## reynoldston (Sep 13, 2013)

J Thomas said:


> Dave.. What were the sharpening sites you preferred? I'm in a similar situation and wouldn't mind giving it a try.
> Thanks..Jon..


The same go's for me sure sounds like something I would try.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Heck, I went back to the net to find the one that used and found several others--Youtube has several too. There's even a couple or three from this forum--*Woodnthings* ( in 2009 I think) did one using a Dremel so a thread search will likely get results.
They vary in complexity--depending if you want to follow the set of the teeth, etc---I just went for simple; using the Dremel and a midsize chainsaw bit. Not perfect but dang well better than what I had.
Dave H


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The Woodnthings thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/bandsaw-blade-sharpening-diy-10872/


----------

